# PEOY Spike: Is this normal?



## masaccio (Feb 3, 2021)

I expected the spike to continue straight up for awhile. The all of a sudden it took a left turn. Should I stake the stem straight? The stem isn't at all weak. Maybe it's just the sheath that's doing most of the turning and the stem will continue more or less straight? New territory for me. Thanks.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 3, 2021)

I would wait till the spike gets taller to stake.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 3, 2021)

It is normal. No need to stake at this point. Two encouraging things to note right now are that the color is nice and dark and it is good size. As the stem gets longer, if it starts curving towards the floor, you might want to very gently support it. It is easy to break if you try to force it into an unnatural position. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow! That's a small plant to be blooming. Good luck.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 3, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> It is normal. No need to stake at this point. Two encouraging things to note right now are that the color is nice and dark and it is good size. As the stem gets longer, if it starts curving towards the floor, you might want to very gently support it. It is easy to break if you try to force it into an unnatural position. Mike


Excellent. Thanks for the guidance, Mike!


----------



## masaccio (Feb 3, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Wow! That's a small plant to be blooming. Good luck.


It's a single growth. The wing span is 38" though.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nope. Horrible. Terrifying. Chop it at once!


----------



## masaccio (Feb 3, 2021)

Already have done. Put it in a bud vase but nothing is happening !!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 4, 2021)

On a more serious note, it will grow into an arch, then elongate upward, then begin to straighten out as the buds are ready to crack. Try to orient it so that the width of the leafspan is perpendicular to the light source. The spike will aim toward the light and then the leaves won't interfere with the flowers.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 4, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Nope. Horrible. Terrifying. Chop it at once!



perfect note, adjacent to your standard signature line...


----------



## masaccio (Feb 4, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> On a more serious note, it will grow into an arch, then elongate upward, then begin to straighten out as the buds are ready to crack. Try to orient it so that the width of the leafspan is perpendicular to the light source. The spike will aim toward the light and then the leaves won't interfere with the flowers.


Unfortunately the perpendicularity isn't possible - I appreciate the idea though. The stem has gotten long enough that I could stake it mostly straight today. As suggested, I didn't want to be over-zealous with it all at once. Thanks!


----------

